# cubiertos



## supercrom

¿Cómo se puede expresar en inglés la idea de *cubiertos *(i.e. tenedores, cucharas, cuchillos, etc.)?


----------



## NavyBlue

*cutlery * cubiertos o cubertería


----------



## gotitadeleche

cubiertos = tableware

Informally in the US, we often say silverware, even if it is not silver.


----------



## sendai

Yo siempre digo "silverware".  Otra opción más formal es "flatware".


----------



## supercrom

Mmm, now I have "cutlery ", "silverware", "flatware", "tableware".

Which one is the best?, which is the most general? and which one is the most specified?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rainy7

Tableware: the dishes, glassware, and silverware used in setting a table for a meal.

Silverware: tableware made of silver or silver plate or pewter or stainless steel.

Flatware: 1. tableware that is relatively flat and fashioned as a single piece 2. silverware eating utensils.

Cutlery: utensils such as knives, forks, and spoons used as tableware.

I think that "cutlery" is the best option, really. It refers specifically to "tenedores, cucharas, cuchillos" (no matter what material they are made of) and (at least for me) is the most commonly used term for those objects.


----------



## supercrom

*Te pasaste*, Rainy7.

Muchas muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## Magg

Hola chicos/as,

¿Y hay tantas diferencias para la 'vajilla'?
Me gustaría saberlo.

Gracias
Magg


----------



## supercrom

Sí, interesante... también falta lo de vajilla (¿viandas?).


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

        How about "eating utensils"?


----------



## jacinta

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> How about "eating utensils"?



Sí, está bien decir eating utensils pero en casa, por lo regular y por lo menos en los EE.UU. los llamamos "silverware".  Mi hijo tiene el deber de poner la mesa con "silverware" y si yo le dijera "cutlery or flatware", nos reiríamos mucho!

Ayúdenme por corregir mis faltas, por favor.


----------



## rainy7

Creo que aquí en el Reino Unido lo más común es decir "cutlery", aunque se dice también "silverware". "Flatware" me suena bastante raro, la verdad.


----------



## Bgood

Cutlery, definitivamente, para la cubertería la mejor es "cutlery", "silverware" incluye más cosas que cuchillos, tenedores y cucharas, como por ejemplo otros accesorios de  mesa: saleros, pimenteros, etc.


----------



## ilaló

Hola,
¿Cómo se dirían 'cubiertos de plástico' en inglés?  'Plastic silverware' suena raro. La frase es "los vasitos y cubiertos de plástico".

Gracias!!
Ilaló


----------



## Anjie

hola, cubiertos de plástico=plastic utensils. Chau


----------



## quizasundia

As a native AE speaker, I would never use "cutlery" in every day speech.  I do know what it is, however...same for flatware (more often used in housewares sales to indicate that there are sets of forks, knives, spoons, etc that are NOT silver.).  

My choice would be "silverware" even though the items are most likely NOT made of silver.  And, ironically enough, I would refer to eating utensils made of plastic as "plastic-ware" or even (sadly) plastic silverware.

How we ended up with so many names for items that are really poor descriptions for the reality of the item I do not know.  It's language, go figure...


----------



## quizasundia

OH!  and having worked for years in food-service, I might also call the "cubiertos"  "place-settings".


----------



## Moritzchen

Place settings include the plates, the glasses and the napkiin.


----------



## ilaló

Thank you all!  I checked google and all of the alternatives you have mentioned exist.  Plasticware got the most hits but somehow sounds too generic, and I don't know why, but 'plastic cutlery' sounds like an odd mix.  I'm inclined towards 'plastic utensils' but would appreciate any other opinions others may have.

Plastic cutlery?
Plastic utensils?
Plasticware?
Plastic silverware?


----------



## solea1717

From my part of the world: I would definitely use either plastic utensils or plasticware. Both are quite common. 

Hope that helps!

(PS: I never use the word cutlery. I agree that in the U.S., it is quite common to use silverware as a general term for regular cubiertos, even when not made of silver. Just echoing what has already been said


----------



## ilaló

Thanks, solea1717.  If I were to say "Pass the  ___", I would probably fill in that blank with "silverware", even if talking about plastic utensils.  I can't see myself saying, "pass the plastic utensils". However, if I were out shopping, I might ask for "plasticware" or "plastic utensils"...though I guess I might also refer to "plastic silverware" there too.


----------



## loladamore

ilaló said:


> Plasticware got the most hits but somehow sounds too generic, and I don't know why, but 'plastic cutlery' sounds like an odd mix.


 
Are you talking about *(plastic)* *disposable cutlery*? That gets quite a few hits, too, although nowhere near as many as *plastic cutlery* on its own.

Saludos.


----------



## Lagartija

ilaló said:


> Thanks, solea1717.  If I were to say "Pass the  ___", I would probably fill in that blank with "silverware", even if talking about plastic utensils.  I can't see myself saying, "pass the plastic utensils". However, if I were out shopping, I might ask for "plasticware" or "plastic utensils"...though I guess I might also refer to "plastic silverware" there too.



"Would you please pass me a fork? " (Ok...maybe it is made out of plastic, but I would just ask for what I needed without regard to the material.)

"We need to buy some plastic utensils for the party this Saturday; we will need forks, knives and spoons."

"Could you pick up some plasticware for the party while you are at the store?"

I don't think I would ever refer to them as plastic silverware. In fact, I think I would be more likely to use plastic utensils in nearly every case.


----------



## ilaló

Thank you, loladamore and Lagartija! I'm going to go with plastic utensils.


----------



## loladamore

Lagartija said:


> In fact, I think I would be more likely to use plastic utensils in nearly every case.


 
I'd be more likely to use a tortilla.


----------



## Bilma

loladamore said:


> I'd be more likely to use a tortilla.


 

  Tortilla instead of silverware! Ha!


----------



## Lagartija

loladamore said:


> I'd be more likely to use a tortilla.



  Edible utensils..... I like that!  They are the best kind.


----------



## Learning Spanish Slowly

Believe it or not, "plastic silverware" is what everyone calls it here (USA).  The other terms are well known, but not used unless one is buying them.


----------



## ilaló

OK, so my first instinct (which I then immediately questioned) wasn't that odd after all!  
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Boerboel

I pretty much always say "silverware", even if it isn't made of silver... but most metal eating utensils here in the U.S. are silver-colored.  I myself have never heard the term "flatware".  At least in the U.S. you will defenitely be understood if you use the term "silverware", when referring to eating utensils (generally consisting of...  forks, spoons, and knives)  Which I guess people have already mentioned.


----------



## paulacampos_ar

quizasundia said:


> OH! and having worked for years in food-service, I might also call the "cubiertos" "place-settings".


 
How would you say "cubiertos" in de sense of occupancy rate for a restaurant? Cantidad de cubiertos vendidos - Number of ? "cubiertos" sold. By the way, can you say occupancy rate for a restaurant?
Thanks!!!


----------



## www.inglesenirlanda.net

*Cubiertos es cutlery, eso engloba todo, ahora que si son un tipo especifico de cubiertnos pues lo puedes poner, como silver cutlery si es que nos referimos a una cuberteria de plata por ejemplo
*


----------

